# July '14 Official MOTM Vote Thread



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

How did I get on this list? I never win anything lol


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. Good Luck!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

How did I miss seeing this!? Good luck to everyone, hard to pick!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck all 


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What no Smurfboarders ? ​-VOTED -


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

This MOTM voting is always a hard one for me. Voted!!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Voted.. good luck. Always the bridesmaid never the bride..


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Voted!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Congrats SADISTIK


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Whoa 


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Congrats SADISTIK


Thank you and to everyone else who makes this a great site!


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Itz.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Speech! Speech! Speech! Speech!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Individual commitment to a group effort — that is what makes a team work, a company work, a society work, a civilization work. ~ Vince Lombardi

^^^ This is why I enjoy CT. Everyone works hard to help others even though we all have our own lives to deal with. This is why CT is so successful and why we were the forum of the month for RockAuto.com 
[/FONT]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's a lot of BOOT LICKING DawG , How does yer Tongue Feel ?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's a lot of BOOT LICKING DawG , How does yer Tongue Feel ?


I wouldn't expect you to understand the prowess of this tongue


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I wouldn't expect you to understand the prowess of this tongue


I can see that shine from here , and your smiling !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats Jeremy!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> I can see that shine from here , and your smiling !


She's a keeper 


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------

